# Baby Blanket



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Expecting first grandchild in October, not done any knitting for years but have just finished this blanket


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

What a pretty blanket.

x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Lovely design xx


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Very sweet blanket.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket,see knitting is just like getting back on a bicycle,it all comes back to you.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't seen this pattern before, but it's absolutely perfect for a baby blanket. Very pretty.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

its beautiful!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty, love the design, it just changed the plain old basket design.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Really pretty blanket, nice pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Really, really pretty! Love anything in white. I hope you won't stop knitting now - you have too much talent to let it lie dormant.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful! You did a really good job.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Devon, just beautiful........great job......is there a pattern you can share or point me to?


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Really pretty blanket..love the design. Nice work!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Doesn't look to me like you haven't been knitting in a long time. Now that you're back - keep those needles going. A new grandchild deserves lots of knitted things!


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Diane1025 said:


> Devon, just beautiful........great job......is there a pattern you can share or point me to?


Its a pattern ive had for years but never knitted before

Its Hayfield Babykin
Knit & Crochet 1231 4ply/QK/DK


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

This is a very pretty pattern . I love it .
Happy knitting


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty blanket.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very,very pretty fabulous work.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Very pretty.Have you got a link or pattern for this by any chance. Thanks


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

The blanket is magnificent. Is it possible if you could
please send the pattern to me. 

What wool did you knit it with.

I am finished a blanket about 3 weeks ago with 6 colours and appliques that I sewed it eas also magnificent. If you want the patternh I will gladly send it to you.


Grandma June.


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Devon61 said:


> Diane1025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I presume I can't share it as it says Copyright by Hayfield on the back (sorry I am new to this)


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

You say you cannot share the pattern. Can't you just scan the picture of the pattern and the instructions by email. I am sure they won't mind you sharing the pattern with other people.
My email is [email protected]

I am also expecting a new Grand daughter in September, and by the December comes it will be freezing cold, so I would
love to knit it before.


ju-68.hy
Grandma June.


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Hi I am just going by the forum rules for pattern requests, ive only just joined so don't want to be banned before I start, I would be more than happy to share if it was allowed?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's very pretty. I'm sure you'll be doing a lot of knitting now. That's when I got back into it.....when the gkids started coming.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

Why don't you write to Forum and ask them. I have shared
a lot of patterns that people have requested from me.
I think that is what the knitting Paradise is all about to
share patterns with one another as well as ideas.




ju-68.hy
Grandma June.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

Why don't you write to Forum and ask them. I have shared a lot patterns that people have requested from me and Forum has not said anything to me about not sharing. 

I think that what the knitting paradise is all about to share patterns and ideas.


ju-68.hy
Grandma June.


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

ju-68.hy said:


> Why don't you write to Forum and ask them. I have shared a lot patterns that people have requested from me and Forum has not said anything to me about not sharing.
> 
> I think that what the knitting paradise is all about to share patterns and ideas.
> 
> ...


This pattern is copyrighted and it says the following in the rules

The same goes for sharing of the patterns. If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it, unless it's in the public domain.

Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns. Either post a link to where a pattern can be found, or specific directions on how to obtain it, or attach the pattern to a post. Let's keep it transparent.

Just like with all other sections of this forum, every user is directly and solely responsible for his or her actions.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the your expected grandchild. The blanket is beautiful.



Devon61 said:


> Expecting first grandchild in October, not done any knitting for years but have just finished this blanket


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pretty pattern!


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Very pretty congrats on the new baby


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty. hope this will give you the desire to knit once again..your talent shouldn't be wasted. thanks for sharing.


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

have looked on both amazon and ebay and cannot find this book


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I found it on ebay...but the bidding is over...the lady is on vacation so will not post or communicate until after June 16th. It is good to investigate if the copywrite has expired...then you can share but not before...

http://picclick.com/Vintage-Pattern-For-Crochet-220995360719.html

I just cast on to do a basketweave blanket and this one is so much nice...can't say I will be able to purchase it but hopefully someone will find in a library. I am going to investigate the copywrite...


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

I've jst finished one very like it, it's Sirdar suggly dk number 1600 hope this helps


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## Regina D (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm in the process of a blanket for my niece. This is BEAUTIFUL! I would love this pattern if you can share it and it is very easy. Have not been knitting long. Thanks.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Guess it was like riding a bicycle, you never forget how!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely blanket


----------



## KAROLANNE (Jun 9, 2012)

HOW DOES ONE GET THE OPATTERN FOR THIIS BLANKET? [email protected],NET


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

sweet!!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

love your blanket you have done a wonderful job on it & the pattern is different...is there a link you could share with us?


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Trying to find out about the copyright as its an old pattern, see my previous posts


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Have found it here

http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

The pattern I have has holes in the border. If anyone would like a copy and lives in the UK pm your address and I'll send you a copy of mine


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Devon61 said:


> Expecting first grandchild in October, not done any knitting for years but have just finished this blanket


Your blanket is lovely. Shows you haven't lost your knitting skill.


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice work! Lovely blanket!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is such a beautiful blanket. Think I have seen it displayed in one of my purchased books. You did such an awesome job and thank you for sharing.


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely blanket. Love it. Vicki


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Devon61 said:


> Have found it here
> 
> http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/


Could not find it on this site, I did email them and ask them if they had it available.


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

HneyOink its not that one this is the one, scroll down the page its Hayfield 1231

http://thevintageknittinglady.com/shawls.html


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty. Enjoy the little one.


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

That is really beautiful and you did an awesome job! Do you mind sharing where you got the pattern? I would love to try it. Thanks!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Devon61 said:


> HneyOink its not that one this is the one, scroll down the page its Hayfield 1231
> 
> http://thevintageknittinglady.com/shawls.html


Thank you...uploaded wrong picture...I contacted them and she has it...both black and white or in color...Enjoy ladies.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty blanket


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

You can purchase it as a pdf file


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

does anyone know what the stitch is.


----------



## Devon61 (May 20, 2012)

Its pretty straightforward, there are 20 rows to the pattern and the border is part of the rows which saves stitching on afterwards.


----------



## luvspink (Jun 10, 2012)

could you tell me what pattern that is, it's really pretty


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice - a real eye catcher. My little grandkids liked to have holes for their fingers.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, and I really like that unusual pattern! Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

lovely...


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

You did a very nice job, could you share the pattern, please?


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

This blanket is so beautiful.you are so talented


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

My goodness, that is really lovely!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Looked at pattern took a picture and figured it out :thumbup: anita


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

A very beautiful blanket and congratulations on your grandchild to be


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

Dear Devon61,

The blanket is magnificent. I am also expecting a new granddaughter this September, and would like to knit this
pretty blanket for the baby.

Is it possible for you to please share the pattern with me.
I would really appreciate it
.

Grandma June.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

The blanket is magnificent.
I am also expecting anew granddaughter this September, and would like to knit this pretty blanket for the baby.

Is it possible for you to please share the pattern with me.
I would really appreciate it.

Thank You,

Grandma June.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

Dear Devon61,

I have just written to you to ask if you could please share your
pattern of the baby blanket.
There is a picture of a baby blanket in white you showed off
in the pictures, and underneath it is written that the pattern is
a Hayfield Babykin, knit and crochet 1231 4ply/Quick knit/double
knit. Is it the same pattern as the blanket you knitted in white.
The picture on the pattern cover shows 2 blanket, 1 in pink and 1 in blue and white.


Grandma June.


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

What a lovely blanket! They will love this gift!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice. Love the pattern.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

Dear Devon61, 
I have just written to you to ask you if you could please
share the pattern of the baby blanket.

There is a picture of a baby blanket in white you showed off in the pictures, and underneath it is written that the pattern is a Hayfield Babykin, Kn it and Crochet 1231 4 ply/
quick knit/ double knit. Is it the same pattern as the blanket you knitted in white. The picture on the pattern cover shows 2 blankets, 1 in pink, and 1 in blue and white.

Grandma June.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very cute. It's like riding a bike. It all comes back in no time.


----------



## mortiz9122 (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

Your blanket and your work are just beautiful!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

The addition of the eyelets makes this pattern more delicate and pretty. Love it.


----------

